# Smoked Cochinita Pibil



## zippy12 (Apr 8, 2018)

1/2of a 3.5-ounce package preparedachiote seasoning
1/2 cup lime juice (divided use)
1/4cup orange juice
Salt
1/2of a 1 pound packagebanana leaves, defrosted if frozen (optional)
3 pounds boneless pork shoulder roast
Marinade 24 hours













I smoked it with apple wood 3 hours







ran this to 205F! took 7 hours







Ok so pickled red onion 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















shred butt and combine with juices












Corn Tortilla Pickled red onion and habanero hot sauce


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 8, 2018)

Y. U. M.!
Looks similar to pork carnitas....Pass the tortillas PLEASE!!!! <thumbs up>


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 9, 2018)

It sure looks delicious!
Does the smoke get thru the banana leaves to the meat?
Al


----------



## zippy12 (Apr 9, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> It sure looks delicious!
> Does the smoke get thru the banana leaves to the meat?
> Al



It gets a bit of smoke, but nothing like a butt on a grill grate...

next time I will leave the top of the meat uncovered until the meat gets to 140F.

then cover to retain moisture...


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 9, 2018)

Looks fantastic, bet it tasted even better.
*Like!*


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 9, 2018)

Yeah man! You did the banana leaf thing..
Extra credit!

I did it with achote  paste and banana leaf once , but in a crock pot.. I need to try on the smoker. Did smoke penetrate ok?


----------



## dls1 (Apr 9, 2018)

Real nice job, zippy on one of my favorite traditional Mexican dishes that I first encountered in the Yucatan around 40 years ago.

I make CP frequently, though a little different than you do. Instead of cooking the whole shoulder I cut it into 2"-3" pieces. Also, I've always made my own achiote recado from scratch rather than using the prepared seasoning packets. I then put the shoulder pieces in a large ziplock bag and let them marinade for 24 hours before proceeding.

Around 20 years ago, I attempted, against my better judgement, to cook the dish in the smoker wrapped in the banana leaves which, to me, are mandatory. The dish turned out good but, not surprisingly, there wasn't even a hint of smoke. Since then, if I want to get the smoker involved, I remove the excess marinade from the pieces, put them in the smoker for a couple hours, then wrap them in the banana leaves with the recado, then continue on, usually in the oven. That method yields a pretty good results.

Again, a great job and a like.


----------



## zippy12 (Apr 10, 2018)

dls1 said:


> Real nice job, zippy on one of my favorite traditional Mexican dishes that I first encountered in the Yucatan around 40 years ago.
> 
> I make CP frequently, though a little different than you do. Instead of cooking the whole shoulder I cut it into 2"-3" pieces. Also, I've always made my own achiote recado from scratch rather than using the prepared seasoning packets. I then put the shoulder pieces in a large ziplock bag and let them marinade for 24 hours before proceeding.
> 
> ...



dls1...  Thanks for the like

I used the "El Yucateco Achiote Red Paste" from the local La Tienda here.  I too marinate over night.

marinade:
1/2 cup lime juice
1/4 cup orange juice
2oz El Yucateco Achiote Red Paste
2 tsp salt

I wrapped the roast when cooking this time, but in prior cooks I did 2 variations:
1) I left the roast open to smoke on top until internal temperature reached 140F then covered with banana leafs and foil to keep moist... (by far this turned out the best)
2) just used foil and no banana leafs.  I found not as good ... banana leafs are required!

Out of the 3 cooks I like the #1 the best.  The smoke adds a real nice taste and compliments the dish well.  

BTW I tried this in the crock pot too...  PUKE!!!!!  :eek:


----------

